# Arowana and Oscar



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

I went to a chinese restaurant in Cleveland called the Hunan East and since, Goldfish or Koi not sure, Oscars and Arowanas are worshipped they had a tank of them. I know these are non-piranhas but I know more people checkout this section then the non sections and I wanted you guys to see these.

The Goldfish or whatever in the front









Oscar, 3 yrs. old









Another shot









Another









The Arow and the Oscar


















Arowana


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

That Arow is Huge!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

nice pics, but wouldnt go as far as saying "worship" haha. well besides the oscar.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Someones got droop eye.


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice pics, i know that the chinese have aros for good luck but i never heard of an oscar........


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

I meant to say like worship them. Whats droop eye?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Wrong Forum but nice pics.


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

seanieboy31 said:


> nice pics, i know that the chinese have aros for good luck but i never heard of an oscar........


 Me either but thats what I chinese guy told me at the restaurant


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Red-Belly-Mike said:


> I meant to say like worship them. Whats droop eye?


 when aros eyes stare downwards.


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## konrad05 (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Red-Belly-Mike said:


> Is that a bad thing?












and i think the first ones are koi


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

They don't worship them dude! It's like a good luck charm to them esp. for the business!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Red-Belly-Mike said:


> Is that a bad thing?


 Yep, it comes from too much fat in the diet.

But nonetheless, nice shots.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Love that aro


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice pic,s





















awesome arrow


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

nice pix, thx for sharing


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pictures









On a sidenote: please don't post in the wrong forum deliberately: people will see it, and if not, it's not going to be the end of the world









*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice pictures!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pictures..how big is that tank?


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

I think 125g


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Drooping of the Aro's eyes happens when you overfeed 'em. Also be sure to put a dark lid on top of your tank so that the Aro will tend to look on top not on the bottom. But in your Aro's case, since its already old, there's isn't a remedy for that anymore.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Drooping of the Aro's eyes happens when you overfeed 'em. Also be sure to put a dark lid on top of your tank so that the Aro will tend to look on top not on the bottom. But in your Aro's case, since its already old, there's isn't a remedy for that anymore.


Not necessarily. It is a cause, but not the only cause nor the most common. Most Silver Arowanas kept in captivity today develop the condition in at least one eye at around 12" in length. Even mine have and they're fed the best of diets. Many experts believe it is attributed to the fact that they're now being primarily farm raised in Asia. That means that the gene pool is significantly lowered from over breeding and inbreeding, which can lead to a genetic predisposition to the condition. Black Arowanas are still primarily wild caught and are kept in the same conditions and on the same diets as Silver Aros, yet have you ever seen one with drop eye? Case in point. Jardinis are now also being farm raised, so I expect to see them start to develop the condition in a few years. As of now, Silvers and Asians (especially the highly inbred desirable color morphs) are the only species that get the condition with frequency and it is thought to be caused by mass overbreeding.

Now we know why it's caused, but what really makes that predisposition come out? Well, I personally think it's due to glass tanks and looking out. Look at your Arowana as it swims the length of its tank. It will take one pass looking out and down at its surroundings and one pass looking up. The eye that it uses to look out and down with is the one that will get "dropped." All of my Aros cruise their tanks in such a fashion, and it was only the Silvers that got it, not the Black or the Jardini. They also all eat the same diet.


----------

